# Dealing with injuries, setbacks and life in general.



## The Grim Repper (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm not sure, but I don't think there's a specific area/thread which deals with this topic here which I think can help people out enormously.
From injuries, to sickness (both physical and emotional), setbacks, life events/changes these are the things people deal with every day.  

In the life of a seriously dedicated fitness enthusiast, competitive or non-competitive, pro or amateur/hobbyist, we ALL have hurdles to get over and our devotion to our sport/job/hobby/etc. can make this a very trying time or event which plays heavily upon us and our lives.

Since this place in my humble opinion has always been a place I find more 'humanity' I think possibly starting a thread/sticky would be a cool addition to the many topics we see here.  Possibly a thread to contribute our own stories of stuggle and share our wisdom (notice, not 'smarts', wisdom is something you gain from living, not a book!) with each other, we can help that person struggling with an issue, a setback with our own stories which may inspire others to overcome their own personal battle.  Just an idea.

G.


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 10, 2014)

Very cool thread Grim.  Can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## rangerjockey (Nov 10, 2014)

My topic is injury, I have been battling tendonitis in my right shoulder for over a year, advil, aleve, ice,penetrex cream and dmso (stinky shit). Motivation drops! cant do heavy chest drives me nuts.  Saturday shoulder was feeling pretty good, (you know where im going) yup smith machine inclines, 225 on my third rep, "pop"then a shredding sound down came the weight!  Its gotten better have to sleep in a chair, cant lay down.  Calling my Dr. today x-ray and Mri, hopefully he will give me a cortisone blast.  SO? I will focus on legs and fat loss. I am not caving in to this bull shit.

Its like we live in a glass house, ... life, injury, loved ones, stress and the four lettered word, "WORK".  One little fart in the wind can throw us off our focus.    

I have been through this before, surgery, rehab and I am back.  I will admit the best thing after "trying times?"  The healthy body, mind COMEBACK!  full throttle baby.  I can honestly say at 48 years old, these trying times suck when they are in your "kitchen" but when the smoke clears, I am again totally focused for the task at hand.  Message here......bad times can work in your favor.  Keep that glass of yours "half full not empty."


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 10, 2014)

ranger, I'm sure you're going to tackle this setback and come back to train stronger and longer than before.  Thanks for posting brother.
G


----------



## thebrick (Nov 11, 2014)

Great idea Grim! This thread will be a good one.

Ranger, I like your attitude! You have a champion's outlook and will prevail. I have always said that injuries are part of serious training. Hang tough and better days are on the way. We all get wiser with age and experience.


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 11, 2014)

I've got my own issues with injury...I'm sure most of us do.  Mine (well, this particular injury) is not from weight training.  At 26, I tore my right ACL.  I had ACL reconstruction, and then a couple of years later doc went in and removed one of the screws because it was bothering me.  All is well for almost 15 years.  Then I was in a groundfighting class, and got thrown off an opponent.  Me and everyone else heard pops and cracks come from my knee when I tried to stop being thrown.  Here we go again....
Now, my knee pops in an out of socket regularly.  I got one of the Don Joye football lineman braces from my orthopedic surgeon.  It helps..but only when you wear the aggravating thing.  I have orthoscopic surgery scheduled for Dec 2 for doc to go in and look around and clean up my knee a bit.  I am sure he is going to see a re torn ACL and possibly MCL- which I told him not to fix.  I can't afford the 6 months rehab it would take to recover from another one of those surgeries.    
But through all of this, I have continued to train my legs regularly and my surgeon says this probably helps my knee with strong muscles and tendons.  
The moral of the story is...guys, please take care of your body and all its parts.  Once injured, we pretty much are going to be dealing with it for the rest of our days.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 11, 2014)

Chris, thanks for sharing that.  I can only imagine the frustration of having that sleeping dragon rear its ugly head and sideline not only your training, but your daily routine.  I hope that your surgery goes well, and if it's not too much trouble, please if you don't object, keep us updated on your situation.
G.


----------



## thebrick (Nov 11, 2014)

Good luck on the surgery Chris. You have done the best thing to keep moving that knee. Its a very rare person indeed that been a serious long-term lifter, and never had a serious injury. 

You are right, its never quite the same after an injury happens but we find ways around the new obstacle and get to the results we want. Keep your eye on your goal.


----------



## srd1 (Nov 11, 2014)

My "injury" is something that Ive had since i was 12 osgoodslaughters "prob misspelled. What it amounts to is a big calcium deposit under my kneecap that hurts like hell when i bump it on something, when the weather changes,  or when im under heavy weight. Sucks ive been offered surgery to correct it but ive never been in a position that i couldnt work for the amount it would take to rehab. So like with alot of things you gut thru it and get the job done regardless.


----------



## rangerjockey (Nov 12, 2014)

thanks you guys, "lovin you" from Cali!


----------



## thebrick (Nov 12, 2014)

SR1, is there anything they can do about that? That looks like it would be uncomfortable for sure! Is there a way to clean that out?


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow, cool thread. It just so happens I am now out of commission for a while.

I've had wrist issues for years. Never had it looked at since  I just figured t's from over use at the gym and work.

Well yesterday I really messed it up doing of all things, Leg Curls. :banghead:

Hopefully I week off from the gym and wearing a wrist support at work will help.

Other than that, I've been lucky and haven't had any major injuries except the occasional back flare up.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 12, 2014)

SRD1, Ouch!  I believe that surgical outcome is very good for unresolved Osgood-Schlatter.  May be worth looking into!


----------



## AtomAnt (Nov 12, 2014)

I will also be going in for surgery soon... on December 17th I am finally having my gyno removed! It seems a little ridiculous that I am excited to have this done, but it has been causing me chest pain since I was 11 years old and now I will no longer have to deal with it... I will be out of the gym for 3-4 weeks, but I think I am going to hit it hard and heavy after that and should be back to normal shortly...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 12, 2014)

Right now I'm planning my surgery for not one, but two hernias.  One is an epigastric first fixed in 2008 and came back this past April and the second is an umbilical, hidden in my navel.  Neither really bother me, but they'll need fixing. Like you Atom, a few weeks out of the gym, but I'll be back at it soon afterwards.


----------



## AtomAnt (Nov 12, 2014)

The Grim Repper said:


> Right now I'm planning my surgery for not one, but two hernias.  One is an epigastric first fixed in 2008 and came back this past April and the second is an umbilical, hidden in my navel.  Neither really bother me, but they'll need fixing. Like you Atom, a few weeks out of the gym, but I'll be back at it soon afterwards.



Damn dude.. al the best.. we a re beat up bunch of meatheads lol

I am running some pep right now, and I think I am going to continue on the peps through the recovery period as I think they should speed recovery... I don't see using them as being a problem...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 12, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Damn dude.. al the best.. we a re beat up bunch of meatheads lol
> 
> I am running some pep right now, and I think I am going to continue on the peps through the recovery period as I think they should speed recovery... I don't see using them as being a problem...



tr00 dat. But for my age, I'm doing pretty well thankfully!
which peps you running now? CJC and GHRP?


----------



## AtomAnt (Nov 12, 2014)

The Grim Repper said:


> tr00 dat. But for my age, I'm doing pretty well thankfully!
> which peps you running now? CJC and GHRP?



CJC No DAC 1.4mg/day and MK-677 25mg/day  

I chose MK-677 over ipamorelin because MK-677 stimulates a GH release similar to the ghrelin mimetics (ipa or ghrp) but it is not a ghrelin mimetic. It has a longer half life, approximately 24 hours and is suited for once daily dosing unlike ipa or a ghrp. If I was using mod grf, I would use a ghrp or ipa, but DAC doesn't require the multiple daily dosing, so why bother myself with taking another peptide multiple times per day if I don't have to...


----------



## srd1 (Nov 12, 2014)

thebrick said:


> SR1, is there anything they can do about that? That looks like it would be uncomfortable for sure! Is there a way to clean that out?



Oh ya military offered to fix it for me but ive never really been in a position to where i could take the time off to rehab after surgery.....im the sole income for my family and i own my own business so if i dont work daily no money comes in and with my business if i had to take a couple weeks off my clients would have to find someone else to do the job. Sucks but its the way it is ive learned to live with it and do pretty good.


----------



## thebrick (Nov 13, 2014)

Dang! Sand, Atom, Grim... looks like Dr. Brick will be busy handing out pep talks!

I hear you srd1. I work for myself too. No work, no pay. Even on holidays.


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 13, 2014)

thebrick said:


> No work, no pay. Even on holidays.



Same here.


----------



## BigBob (Nov 13, 2014)

srd1 said:


> My "injury" is something that Ive had since i was 12 osgoodslaughters "prob misspelled. What it amounts to is a big calcium deposit under my kneecap that hurts like hell when i bump it on something, when the weather changes,  or when im under heavy weight. Sucks ive been offered surgery to correct it but ive never been in a position that i couldnt work for the amount it would take to rehab. So like with alot of things you gut thru it and get the job done regardless.


Dude that's got to suck.


----------



## srd1 (Nov 13, 2014)

What sucks is when your bench is at 450 and your squat is only 500... muscle powers there but the knees cant handle it makes me feel like a pussy when it comes to legs cause my legs arent small or undertrained by any means just got some pussy knees lol


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 14, 2014)

Going  to try training  tmrw


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 14, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Same here.




X 3 here. Self employed. It's just me and my apprentice.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 14, 2014)

It looks like the injury part of the thread has a decent start so, I will pick up on life in general as it relates to training. I have been fortunate to compete in 2 weight sports; bbing and pling and while I was incredibly average at both I have met many people and heard many things. That being said, I want to share a secret to success in the Iron Jungle as I see it.

The secret is really two fold, first is to "know thyself". I can't count how many youngsters believe they have the ambition and dedication to be the next Jay or Ronnie. Maybe and just maybe one or two people who read this thread or participate on this board will ever get an IFBB pro card and there are a shit ton of members. So, what's my point realize who you are and what your true potential is. Instead, enjoy the journey and have small achievable goals that are realistic and according to your potential. I am not trying to shoot down your dreams rather have dreams that have you in them. Hey, I would like to throw a seventy yard spiral and date a super model who sells lingerie, but just cuz I want it does not mean I have the talent or body to do it. So, accept your potential and be real.

The second and true point (based or the reality of point one) is to put training in it's proper place. Do not make it priority number one in your life unless you have the potential to achieve success in the sport. In other words make a living and even then do not put it ahead of your relationships. I have seen many 180 lb guys immerse themselves in the gym life at the expense of their families and friends. It's fine to eat six meals a day from tuperware, but don't miss your niece's birthday cuz you can't miss the gym. If your boss needs you to work late on occasion then do it. If the guys invite to have a beer, say yes for a change and just keep to light beer. Because by the time you realize that most of your potential is behind you, you will be grateful for the important things like a good wife, job and friends. Heck, I think I enjoy my friends at the gym more then training most times.

In conclusion, just keep it real and while being big and strong may be  part of your life, don't make it the center.

Hawk


----------



## srd1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Well said brother!!


----------



## BigBob (Nov 15, 2014)

That's deep brother. Excellent read.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 15, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> It looks like the injury part of the thread has a decent start so, I will pick up on life in general as it relates to training. I have been fortunate to compete in 2 weight sports; bbing and pling and while I was incredibly average at both I have met many people and heard many things. That being said, I want to share a secret to success in the Iron Jungle as I see it.
> 
> The secret is really two fold, first is to "know thyself". I can't count how many youngsters believe they have the ambition and dedication to be the next Jay or Ronnie. Maybe and just maybe one or two people who read this thread or participate on this board will ever get an IFBB pro card and there are a shit ton of members. So, what's my point realize who you are and what your true potential is. Instead, enjoy the journey and have small achievable goals that are realistic and according to your potential. I am not trying to shoot down your dreams rather have dreams that have you in them. Hey, I would like to throw a seventy yard spiral and date a super model who sells lingerie, but just cuz I want it does not mean I have the talent or body to do it. So, accept your potential and be real.
> 
> ...


That's a great read brother. Thanks for sharing, I'll add some in the coming days. For now spending some quality time with my new daughter


----------



## thebrick (Nov 15, 2014)

Great post! After dealing with stage 4 bladder cancer this year, it makes you realize that everything you have said here is so true. Keep things in perspective and enjoy all aspects your life. I have never heard of anyone on their deathbed say, "I wish I had made more money", "I wish I had squated more", or "I wish I had bought a faster car". Not one time. Sometimes we are blind to the things that truly matter.




chicken_hawk said:


> It looks like the injury part of the thread has a decent start so, I will pick up on life in general as it relates to training. I have been fortunate to compete in 2 weight sports; bbing and pling and while I was incredibly average at both I have met many people and heard many things. That being said, I want to share a secret to success in the Iron Jungle as I see it.
> 
> The secret is really two fold, first is to "know thyself". I can't count how many youngsters believe they have the ambition and dedication to be the next Jay or Ronnie. Maybe and just maybe one or two people who read this thread or participate on this board will ever get an IFBB pro card and there are a shit ton of members. So, what's my point realize who you are and what your true potential is. Instead, enjoy the journey and have small achievable goals that are realistic and according to your potential. I am not trying to shoot down your dreams rather have dreams that have you in them. Hey, I would like to throw a seventy yard spiral and date a super model who sells lingerie, but just cuz I want it does not mean I have the talent or body to do it. So, accept your potential and be real.
> 
> ...


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 15, 2014)

thebrick said:


> Great post! After dealing with stage 4 bladder cancer this year, it makes you realize that everything you have said here is so true. Keep things in perspective and enjoy all aspects your life. I have never heard of anyone on their deathbed say, "I wish I had made more money", "I wish I had squated more", or "I wish I had bought a faster car". Not one time. Sometimes we are blind to the things that truly matter.




Exactly! Training is part of who we are, but not all of who we are.

Hawk


----------



## thebrick (Nov 17, 2014)

Gotta test coming up in a few days to check my bladder for any new cancer. I am trying not to stress too much and stay busy. The gym is my therapy. Physical AND mental.


----------



## srd1 (Nov 17, 2014)

thebrick said:


> Gotta test coming up in a few days to check my bladder for any new cancer. I am trying not to stress too much and stay busy. The gym is my therapy. Physical AND mental.



Best of luck brother ill be praying for you. Your gonna come back cancer free no doubt in my mind you kicked its ass it dont want no more of the brick!


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 19, 2014)

This is a great thread idea Grim! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Sandpig (Nov 19, 2014)

Hawk, that was one of the best piece's I have ever read.


----------



## psych (Nov 20, 2014)

Injuries at first suck. But when they happen working around them make you or break you. I've trained with guys with busted hips and backs who still lifted, light but showed up to help coach or load and spot. I ALWAYS ALWAYS tell the young guys, if you're not competing then take time off, or nurse it. Fighting for national ranking comes at a price. and IT IS NOT FOR EVERYONE! Last year I was 3rd in the nation across all feds for my weight in the open division. I went through hell and now staying there is easy cause I adapted to it, but still pushing.

I've torn my pec. Magnus helped with my recovery . I changed my training to help growth. Heavy sets used boards, and worked in a "slingshot" so help cover it. I t made me stronger. Hammered my lock out power and speed work. Got awesome carry over to prep cycles.

Broke my back molar in half squatting 705 raw in wraps at a meet. Just had that fucker pulled out.

Tore my serratus...that hurt.

calluses calluses calluses. Tore one at worlds from my palm down to the middle of my middle finger. Shot a numbing agent in it, stuffed it with chalk and kept going. Now i make it point to really file them down and keep hands in vasoline at night.

Fractured my left ankle walking out 885 on the squat. I t healed just acts up when cold.

Dropped a squat bar down my back and bruised my tail bone a few years ago. Never did that again.

Bit my tongue and needed stiches at a meet. This like my tooth is fixed by wearing my mouth guard. I kept spitting blood up at this meet and kept swallowing my own blood till i got sick to the point i vomited deadlifting.

Blacked out benching 665 in a single ply shirt and dropped it on my belly. The rib on my left side got bruised bad and took a few weeks off going heavy. healed but always freaks me out when I go heavy heavy.
Separated my left shoulder 3 times. 1 time from high school wreslting, then another time doing judo, then the last time ripping 705 off the floor for multiple sets of singles...that was stupid and over kill, coach still brings that up.

Multiple times I broke blood vessels in my nose and eye. Optometrist told me to be careful about retina detachment.

And the occasional tweaked muscle and tendinitis in my biceps. This is fixed by better recovery techniques..ice showers/hot showers, more food, more water, better warm ups, not horse playing around, listening to my  body, picking better numbers, stretching, foam rolling, tennis balls work, NSAIDS, and just not having my head up my ass.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 20, 2014)

psych said:


> Injuries at first suck. But when they happen working around them make you or break you. I've trained with guys with busted hips and backs who still lifted, light but showed up to help coach or load and spot. I ALWAYS ALWAYS tell the young guys, if you're not competing then take time off, or nurse it. Fighting for national ranking comes at a price. and IT IS NOT FOR EVERYONE! Last year I was 3rd in the nation across all feds for my weight in the open division. I went through hell and now staying there is easy cause I adapted to it, but still pushing.
> 
> I've torn my pec. Magnus helped with my recovery . I changed my training to help growth. Heavy sets used boards, and worked in a "slingshot" so help cover it. I t made me stronger. Hammered my lock out power and speed work. Got awesome carry over to prep cycles.
> 
> ...


Holy fuck. Now my little shoulder injury/hernia I have seems minuet in comparison lol


----------



## thebrick (Nov 20, 2014)

psych, you are a true warrior!


----------



## MattG (Nov 20, 2014)

Damn psych, thats one serious list of injuries! I cant even imagine going through all of those


----------



## thebrick (Nov 20, 2014)

Bladder inspection was good, no cancer found. One more test in two weeks. Fuck cancer.


----------



## psych (Nov 20, 2014)

I ain't bragging about that stuff. Injuries happen. Famous lifter once told me;
"tearing a muscle in powerlifting is like a runner getting a blister."

I will say for the sake of busting balls when bodybuilders tell me they have tendinitis and they can't lift all i can think about is....POOR FUCKIN BABY!! 

I train with a guy who has a world record in the bench that broke his forearm. Then rebroke it and had a rod put in, then bent the rod doin 1050 shirted bench, then had pins put in. That guy has balls of granite.


----------



## psych (Nov 20, 2014)

thebrick said:


> Bladder inspection was good, no cancer found. One more test in two weeks. Fuck cancer.



YOU SIR! Are a real badass!! Give um hell bro!!


----------



## srd1 (Nov 20, 2014)

thebrick said:


> Bladder inspection was good, no cancer found. One more test in two weeks. Fuck cancer.



Heeeeelllll ya brother!!!!! Thats awsome!!!!! Told ya man you kicked its ass it dont want no more!!!!


----------

